# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  ترحيييييييييب حـــــــــــار

## مناوي

* رحبو معي بالمريخي المتميز مشمش 660 وهو من جنود المريخ الاوفياء 

            عبدالعزيز ادم ابكر

الف مرحب بيك في دارك ومطرحك يا مشمش
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مرحب بالصفوة  . . . الدار دارك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف مرحب عبد العزيز ابقي داخل لي جوة يا غالي 
*

----------


## محمد star

*مشمش منور الدار دارك ابق داخل يامان
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مرحب بيك حبابك ورمضان كريم

*

----------


## جواندي

*الف مرحب بعبد العزيز(مشمش) 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا هلا والف مرحب بيك حبابك 
وانا عاوز عصيييييييييييير مشمش ؟؟؟
*

----------


## jafaros

*هلاااااااااا ومرحبا  ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*ألف مرحب بالغالى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف مرحبا بيك ...
*

----------


## جواندي

*يا مناوي مشمش مالو ما ظهر
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا مشمش
رمضان كريم
نورت المنبر
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مرحب بالاخ مشمش ورمضان كريم
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مرحب بيه في داره دار الصفوة ... رمضان كريم تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم ...

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مليون مرحبا
************
مناوي انت شغال في فرن ؟؟
*

----------


## Red Arena

*رحبوا سااااااااااكت

مش انا بعرفو كويس

كان ما خلاكم تشردوا من المنتدى ما ابقى انا الرد ارينا

مرحبتين يا  مش
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياهلا ومرحبا
حللت اهلا وتزلت سهلا يارائع
*

----------


## الرايقة

*اهلا وسهلا
نورت الديار
وزدنا بهجة وسرور
رمضان كريم
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* انت شغال استقطاب ولا شنو؟؟؟ وبعدين الناس دي جبتها من وين ؟؟؟

رمية :
دة الشغل يا سعادة

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مرحب بيك مشمش 
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا

*

----------

